# spacers on a ttrs



## nick tts (Jan 16, 2009)

is anyone running spacers with the 20inch wheels and if so what sizes front and rear can we run?

cheers 
nick


----------



## Froomer (Jul 28, 2020)

Just had spacers fitted to my TTS which is running on 9J 20"s. - 12mm front and 15mm rear looks just right. Spacers were from Bimecc. Also, remember to order the longer wheel nuts


----------



## Pronto (Oct 25, 2019)

Froomer said:


> Just had spacers fitted to my TTS which is running on 9J 20"s. - 12mm front and 15mm rear looks just right. Spacers were from Bimecc. Also, remember to order the longer wheel nuts


would like to see some photos if possible


----------



## Froomer (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## Pronto (Oct 25, 2019)

Same alloys as mine but I must say look a lot better with those spacers.. Nice.


----------



## muppetboy (Apr 22, 2015)

I did my tts with same spacers , so pleased with results

Wanted to lower before but happy with it now looks so much better


----------



## nick tts (Jan 16, 2009)

so i bit the bullet and went for 20mm rear and 15mm front it looks 100x better, not given it a real flinging about yet so cant report any rubbing but it doesnt look like ill have any issues.


----------



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

I did 12mm front and rear with lower springs to get rid of the gap in the arch..


----------



## nick tts (Jan 16, 2009)

thats sitting lovely hugo


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Toshiba said:


>


Why have you posted a picture of a chimp holding his face?????????


----------



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

nick tts said:


> thats sitting lovely hugo


Thanks I think it looks alot better, no rubbing or ground clearance issues


----------

